# How hard is it ?



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

OK - for today's idiot question...........how hard is it to do the straight line stitching on quilting? I am thinking of trying to do some place mats. I don't know if you have them over there but quilted place mats, possibly with two different fabrics so they are different on each side. I am trying to put together a stall for our Christmas market and was thinking about doing some Christmas ones to sell. Would they be hard to do nicely? Ot would they be easy enough for a beginner to manage? And would it be better to stick to more general ones or do you think Christmassy ones would be good?

Thanks in advance - you guys are so patient it's unbelievable 

hoggie


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

hoggie, it's not to difficult to do a straight line.. You can always put a piece of tape on the machine to use as a guide. Or you can use an invisible pen to draw directly on the material and follow the line and then wash it in water and the mark will disappear.

I did a whole bunch a placemats like that one year as a gift for Bill's niece. Valentine's/St. Patrick's Day, Easter/Spring, Patriotic/Halloween and Thanksgiving/Christmas. Did the same for his mom only I did them as hot pads. She lives in a little travel trailer with no room and they were perfect for her. I did more than just holidays for her as well. You could do so many different combo/things.

Maybe a do a little of both and then see what does best (for the future).


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

If it's at Christmas, probably half of your stock could be Christmas related, the other half more general. You might want to also think about other faith holidays. Hotpads to match would be nice, but they need to be real hotbads, not just for looks. Also, some type of rings for the napkins. And matching table runners.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh my word - I hadn't thought of all those. How do you make a hot mat into a hot mat? and any ideas on napkin rings? How do you make those? And runners?

Oooohhh - I have so much to learn :shrug: 

hoggie


----------

